
A Georgian Techno Producer Making Music from Prison - mbaytas
http://www.electronicbeats.net/behind-bars-meet-the-georgian-techno-producer-making-music-from-prison/
======
toomanybeersies
I can't help but think of the movie Berlin Calling, where Paul Kalkbrenner is
producing techno while he's staying in a mental hospital:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nekCz2mg4zM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nekCz2mg4zM)

On the topic of the Georgian rave scene: the BBC also did a great segment on
the raid of Bassiani and the subsequent protests:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
europe-44999599/georgia-s-...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
europe-44999599/georgia-s-rave-revolution)

And we can't forget the massive anti-fascist rave in Berlin just recently:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/27/thousands-
from...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/27/thousands-from-far-
right-and-berlins-techno-scene-face-off-in-rival-rallies)

I'm not sure what it is about raving that brings people together, but it
brings people of all ages, genders, sexual orientations, classes, and races
together. I've never found such an inclusive subculture as the rave scene.
Even in Palestine
([https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/3231](https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/3231))
and Iran ([https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-44777677](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-44777677)). It's
more than just the music, or the party, or the drugs, it's a philosophy of
peace and inclusiveness. And I guess that's why people risk so much for it,
suffering beatings and jail just to dance.

I bloody love it.

~~~
Fnoord
"Rave scene" includes a very broad list of genres. From Wikipedia:

"* House (acid house tech house ghetto house hip house electro house
progressive house)

* Trance (acid trance tech trance progressive trance uplifting trance psychedelic trance)

* Hardcore (happy hardcore gabber speedcore digital hardcore)

* Hardstyle (dubstyle euphoric hardstyle raw hardstyle jumpstyle)

* Breakbeat (breakbeat hardcore big beat acid breaks nu skool breaks)

* Drum and bass (drumstep liquid funk neurofunk)

* UK garage (speed garage bassline UK funky)

* Dub (dub techno dubstep)

* Electronica

* Dancehall

* Moombahton

* Moombahcore

* Nu-funk

* Nu-disco

* New Beat

* Alternative dance

* Industrial dance music" [1]

(Not a complete list, for example the genre electroclash [1] appears to be
missing, and for purists goa trance is a different style than
psytrance/psychedelic trance. It also depends on the time. For example, back
in the early 90s there was a lot of different genres being spinned, far more
crossover and less defined communities as you can hear e.g. techno and trance
being spinned in Goa, India.)

I've went to some of these parties when I was younger (ie. not the '10s), and
various of these subcultures. How open minded and inclusive they are is going
to depend on a lot of factors, including the genre, the people there, the
people you talk to, how you say things, and who knows.. the weather? Not an
exhaustive list by any means, YMMV.

Its also gonna depend on how _you_ behave. What I've found is that there's
taboos in every scene. If you're not masculine and/or racist enough, the
gabber scene (or whatever it is called now) might not be your cup of tea. If
you're not spiritual enough (whatever that may be) or don't smoke pot the
psychedelic trance scene might not be your cup of tea. And so on, and so
forth.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rave)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroclash](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroclash)

~~~
toomanybeersies
Your list is also missing glitch and electro swing.

I always thought that electro swing and glitch were for computer gaming nerds,
but I went to a glitch night a while back and it was actually great. They even
managed to slip Marilyn Manson's _I Don 't Like the Drugs_ in (it may have
been a glitch remix). It was incredible to see everyone raving down to that,
we had the whole club singing the chorus. It was a brilliant moment.

------
doombolt
Varg Vikernes of Burzum is doing it for who knows how many years already.

~~~
friendly_chap
I believe he is out now but yes! Been listening to his crazy stuff next to
campfires last summer... Epic.

~~~
synthc
I don't listen to his music, knowing what he did I can't separate the art from
the artist.

------
supuun
LOL I'm from georgia

